# Old School



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Old School is right. I've seen that before, and thought it doesn't look that hard to do. It's all those special hand tools from Harbor Freight.:laughing: No, really, lets not forget that at one time everything we had or used was hand made, with hand tools, mostly ones thought up for specific purposes. Even today...we see tools posted on the internet asking what the heck they are. In any case, it's interesting to see it in action. Thanks for the video.



















.


----------

